# vicino- lontano



## ANGELİCA

Le case che si trovano vicin*e* al mare...
le case che si trovano vicin*o* al mare..
Quale delle due frasi e' giusta? Quando cambiamo ''vicino e lontano'' come aggettivo e avverbio? grazie


----------



## Alxmrphi

ANGELİCA said:


> Le case che si trovano vicin*e* al mare...
> le case che si trovano vicin*o* al mare..
> Quale delle due frasi e' giusta? Quando cambiamo ''vicino e lontano'' come aggettivo e avverbio? grazie



Ero sicurissimo poc'anzi che la frase giusta era la prima, ma ho fatto una ricerca sull'internet e trovato:



> L'avverbio (dal latino _ad verbum_, al verbo) è quella parte *invariabile* del discorso che determina, modifica e specifica il significato del verbo
> ...
> avverbi di luogo: _qui, qua, costì, colà, *vicino, lontano*_, ecc.;(*?*),



E adesso non ne ho la più pallida idea!!
Aiutate anche me!


----------



## costy

Sono corretti entrambi i modi, ma nella prima frase "vicine" è aggettivo, nella seconda avverbio perchè rimane appunto invariato.


----------



## reef

ANGELİCA said:


> Le case che si trovano vicin*e* al mare...
> le case che si trovano vicin*o* al mare..
> Quale delle due frasi e' giusta? Quando cambiamo ''vicino e lontano'' come aggettivo e avverbio? grazie


Aspetterei qualcuno che conosce la regola esatta, per ora ti rispondo a orecchio e ti dico che è meglio usare l'avverbio, nel tuo caso: "Le case che si trovano vicino al mare".
O sennò potresti privilegiare l'aggettivo e dire solo "Le case vicine al mare".

Si dice che gli avverbi siano "gli aggettivi dei verbi"; siccome hai scelto di costruire la frase col verbo _trovarsi_, _vicino_ diventa l'avverbio che si lega a _trovarsi_.

... Vediamo se riescono a spiegartelo meglio!


----------



## Alxmrphi

costy said:


> Sono corretti entrambi i modi, ma nella prima frase "vicine" è aggettivo, nella seconda avverbio perchè rimane appunto invariato.



Se entrambi sono corretti, che differenza capisci tra le due opzioni?
Il significato rimane lo stesso? (Più o meno)


----------



## ANGELİCA

Grazie;
Allora diamo gli esempi:
1.Le case sono vicino al mare- preposizione.
2.Le case vicine al mare sono belle.- aggettivo.
3.Le case che si trovano vicine al mare- avverbio.

ma la seconda e le terza sono le stesse,e vero?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Angelica,

In 1. l'hai chiamata una preposizione, non so perché ? (nel tuo esempio è un aggettivo e devi cambiare la fine in* -e*)
In 2. concordo con te 
In 3. Ricorda che gli avverbi sono_ invariabile_, dunque richiede la fine della parola in *-o*.

In sommario, le prime due sono aggettivi, l'ultima è un avverbio, e la fine dovrebbe essere *vicino*...


----------



## ANGELİCA

d'accordo!
ora parlo della prima.penso che la prima sia giusta. Perche non cambiamo dietro, davanti a, di fronte a ecc.
Per esempio; la macchina e' davanti all'albero.
                  la macchina  e' vicino all'albero.


----------



## Alxmrphi

La ragione che non cambiamo quelli (dietro / davanti) è esattamente perché quelli sono avverbi. La ragione che dobbiamo cambiare 'vicino' nella prima frase è perché qui è un aggettivo...
*
La casa è <aggettivo>*
Qui puoi vedere che l'aggettivo dovrebbe cambiare, no?

La ragazza è bella (aggettivo)
La casa è bella (aggettivi)
Le case sono bell*e*
Le cases sono vicin*e*.



> Per esempio; la macchina e' davanti all'albero.


Qui, 'davanti' è un avverbio, se aggiungiamo un aggettivo nella frase puoi vedere che dovrebbe cambiare..

La macchina veloce (aggettivo) è dietro (avverbio) all'albero.
Le macchine veloci (aggettivo) sono dietro (avverbio) all'albero.

Spero di aver ragione.... ma dopo qualche pensiero temo di aver sbagliato... ahhhhhhhhh.
Ora io vorrei un chiarimento!


----------



## reef

Alxmrphi said:


> La ragione per cui / per la quale  non cambiamo quelli (dietro / davanti) è esattamente perché quelli sono avverbi. La ragione [idem:] per cui dobbiamo cambiare 'vicino' nella prima frase è perché qui è un aggettivo...


Direi che hai capito, Alxmrphi! 


Riprendendo gli esempi di Angelica:


ANGELİCA said:


> Grazie;
> Allora diamo gli esempi:
> 1.Le case sono vicino al mare- preposizione.
> 2.Le case vicine al mare sono belle.- aggettivo.
> 3.Le case che si trovano vicine al mare- avverbio.
> 
> ma la seconda e le terza sono le stesse,e vero?


1. Qui la scelta sta a te. Se scegli _vicino_, stai usando un avverbio (rispondi alla domanda "dove sono le case?"). Se scegli _vicine_, è un complemento predicativo del soggetto (rispondi alla domanda: "come sono le case?"). Il senso finale della frase cambia poco, è solo una sfumatura che scegli di dare alla frase!
2. OK.
3. NO. Come ha sottolineato Alxmrphi, hai scelto di usare _vicino - avverbio_, quindi la parola è invariabile: _Le case che si trovano _vicino _al mare_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie reef! 
Scriverò così d'ora in poi, ero ignaro di quello!

Ma ti posso chiedere una cosa, Angelica nel suo ultimo post ha scritto:
*la macchina  e' vicino all'albero. 		*
E anch'io non ero sicuro della risposta giusta, funziona (mi pare) come avverbio, ma la struttura è esattamente quella degli altri esempi che funzionano come aggettivo.

Mi puoi dire se la forma della parola dovrebbe 'vicino' oppure 'vicina' qui, poi mi senterò di averlo capito bene! 

Grazie ancora.


----------



## reef

Alxmrphi said:


> *la macchina  e' vicino all'albero.         *


Funziona esattamente come l'esempio 1 che ho spiegato nel mio precedente messaggio: puoi scegliere se mettere l'avverbio o l'aggettivo!

Prego, ciao!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie! Mi hai tolto un grande dubbio 
Credo di poterlo capire perfettamente ora.

L'uso di "rispondi alla domanda.. ecc" nei tuoi esempi erano utilissimi per venire al senso delle differenze tra le due opzioni, grazie grazie!


----------



## ANGELİCA

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/vicino
vorrei che deste un'occhiata a questa pagina, '' vicino'' ha un'altra caratteristica cioe' questa parola e' anche una prepositizione ,non cambia come "accanto a". quando diventa un aggettivo, cambia...


----------



## ANGELİCA

che  pensate di "accanto a"? assomiglia a "vicino",non e vero?


----------



## Alxmrphi

'Accanto' è un avverbio (invariabile) .. non cambia..
La pagine dice che 'vicino' può essere una preposizone..  ancora invariabile..



> non cambia come "accanto a". quando diventa un aggettivo, cambia...


Esatto, quando è un avverbio, non cambia, perché è un avverbio come '_accanto_'.
Quando diventa un aggettivo, cambia (perché è un aggettivo)
Non so qual è il problema


----------

